# Does A Man's Car Matter?



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd like to be couth and say no but it does...

I cant take a Nissan Micra driving man seriously...he's flawed. Unless it has a jet engine (cool), a giant fibre glass cock on the roof (funny) or a drug dealer in it (sneaky).

If a man drives a hairy chested "dont fuk with me" motor.....he gets respect...awe.... Even if he is fat and baldie - you still suspect he gets more snatch than an olympic powerlifting gym.

Do you think it matters?

What does a car say to you?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I drive a bright red 175 Horse power VW Jatta Turbo diesel btw which says "I'm looking after the mileage but not at the expense of being a boring pr**k...I'm cool, tonk and a little understated"

OOoohh fuking yeah....


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

cheap citroen c3 diesel works nice but boring but know the suns come out the r1 will be tax and back on the road soon


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Girlwise - I think it matters mate, especially when you're single.

When i had my RX8 birds absolutely loved it. Its different when you're in a relationship though, a nice classy motor will do that wont rape you on petrol just going for a day trip.

From my point of view if i see a bloke in a proper nice car i think you do respect them a bit more because they have clearly done well in life, if someone is driving a Micra like you say i think they look like a complete knob who should hold off getting a car until they can afford something that doesnt look like a wart.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Do vans count? Definitely a 'Mans' vehicle.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Do vans count? Definitely a 'Mans' vehicle.


NO - vans say to me - you never even tried at school lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Do vans count? Definitely a 'Mans' vehicle.


Do you mean 'definiitely a pikee's vehicle?'


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mines a sunset orange (same colour as the nissan 350z) 3.0 toyota supra that i have put big single turbo kit on and around 380bhp. Do i get your respect?

My daily cars a vw passat 1998 automatic diesal though lol.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Uriel said:


> NO - vans say to me - you never even tried at school lol


lol, I did try it just not hard enough.


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

I dont drive the best of cars at the minute but its newish(58) i cant really complain, im just fortunate i can get to work and to the places i need to go.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Do you mean 'definiitely a pikee's vehicle?'


ha ha, its not a g reg blue transit!!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I drive a bright red 175 Horse power VW Jatta Turbo diesel btw which says "I'm looking after the mileage but not at the expense of being a boring pr**k...I'm cool, tonk *and a little understated*"
> 
> OOoohh fuking yeah....


Now there's a first :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> lol, I did try it just not hard enough.


VAN's say to me - wanna be "bloke"....burps after every mouth full of PIE....has loads of mates called "Dave" and secretly cries and wants held after infrequent lovemaking...

it says "I'm a cnut"


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Is a pigs pussay pork?

Does dolly partin sleep on her back?

Does the pope wear a ghey hat?

Does a bear ****e in the woods?

Yes a mans car matters! Hey darling want to go our for dinner? I will pick you up....

*pulls up in a spluttery moris minor*


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Nothing says "Midlife crisis" like men trying to big up not particularly impressive motors while displaiyng half naked Avatars.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Any Man driving a Fiat Secento is a total ****


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

My car has a nice dent down the front which states if you don't let me into your lane I will ram you coz I don't give a fck! Lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> Nothing says "Midlife crisis" like men trying to big up not particularly impressive motors while displaiyng half naked Avatars.


flushed out our first Micra driver lol


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Nope i dont have a car and i dont give a flying C##p at all and when you see young fellas driving around with bad music shouting out of thier car i think god why oh why no one cares ha


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Uriel said:


> VAN's say to me - wanna be "bloke"....burps after every mouth full of PIE....has loads of mates called "Dave" and secretly cries and wants held after infrequent lovemaking...
> 
> it says "I'm a cnut"


F*ck me, I do know a lot of Daves..........


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

im only 21 so at my age its a bit irrellevant. i have my own house pay all my own bills etc and have a hot tub in my garden,

i drive 1.4 liter renault clio as its economical, get tired of people bragging bout there "finance" cars when in the pub etc and still living with mummy and daddy.

my job involves driving and im far to young to have a second car so id say till bout 24-25 ur car is irellevant then id be wondering why they havent made something of themselves yet


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

I do like a nice car, couldnt drive about in a 1.2 hair dryer it would kill me.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Christ... I've gone all para about my new car.

Got a 1L 106 to be sensible (only use it for gym & shopping since I work in the city)... I do however also have a 1000cc Fireblade in the garage for the nice weekends?

Is that acceptable or am I a raging **** :-/


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

i drive a 2ltr turbo impreza, get some funny looks when they see a woman driving it after iv given it big licks pmsl


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Wait till the kids get home from school and tell us all the fanny they get in their top of the range motors.

I don't think it matters in the slightest.

The car I drive at the moment is a piece of sh1t and it doesn't effect my success with women or how I'm seen by others in general.


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

I honestly couldnt care what people think of me when im driving.

At the moment i drive a renault laguna diesel in white only bought it as had to sell my other car as i was only getting 16 mpg out of the thing:crying:

God i miss my old car though.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Of course a mans car matters to such an extent some people would lie about what car they have........

Cough........cough........noaudi


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

People are judged to much on cars these days, ive worked for a extremely rich bloke(friends with dave whelan) and when i say rich i dont mean comfortable, i mean he had his own helicopter etc and he drove one of them lexus jeeps, he could of easily went out and bought a RR phantom if he wanted to. It depends on the person i love cars so i will always want a nice car BUT i wont think anything less of anyone because of what they drive...


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

montytom said:


> I honestly couldnt care what people think of me when im driving.
> 
> At the moment i drive a renault laguna diesel in white only bought it as had to sell my other car as i was only getting 16 mpg out of the thing:crying:
> 
> God i miss my old car though.


i miss my old car lol 1ltr micra,our lad got me the scooby after having the kids,yea its a nice car but guzzle juice bigstyle.my micra would probs do over 300mile on a tenner lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i genuinely could not give a 5hit what kind of car someone drives.

i am biased tho cos i drive cheapo rusty old cars cos im just not even remotely pertol headed lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

For most men they do matter. But like a lot of things it all comes down to confidence. There is a small percentage of men who can pull off driving an old banger with style.

When I was a teenager my uncle had an old Vauxhall Chevette... not because he couldn't afford anything else, but because he dismissed the idea of being defined by the car he drove and lived a bit of an alternative life style. He's one of the most confidant men I know and could easily pull it off. He lived in the Mumbles and I used to love crusing to the shops with him stopping to chat to hot girls he knew on the way. He certainly never had an issue with the ladies because of it, and didn't really give a sh1t what any other man thought.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

cudsyaj said:


> Is that acceptable or am I a raging **** :-/


Bend over & you'll find out...!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

What does it really say if you drive a "good" car?

It says fcuk all, that's what.

Unless you drive a car that was worth about a grand and you've dropped an extra 4 on it to make it look ridiculous with a massive exhaust and alloys.

Then it says you're a cnut.


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

If you're up to your nose in finance repayments or lease payments then it doesn't mean ish apart from you have a good credit rating. A lot more people are going for sensible over overfinch. Fuel and insurance is killer just to impress a few pals and girls


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Uriel said:


> flushed out our first Micra driver lol


I couldn't fit in a Micra if I tired, it would be the worlds first spandex car on me. :laugh:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I used to a have a red escort with a black vinyl roof..... :whistling:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Uriel said:


> I drive a bright red 175 Horse power VW Jatta Turbo diesel btw which says "I'm looking after the mileage but not at the expense of being a boring pr**k...I'm cool, tonk and a little understated"
> 
> OOoohh fuking yeah....


That says to me ''i couldn't afford a Golf,so i got the booted version'', looser


----------



## jay159 (Jan 14, 2012)

A car matters yes...I drove a TT rs until i got the woman i wanted now its a diesel vectra lol...

If I was still at mummy and daddys like. the Audi would be a cert still!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

To be honest,if you pick up a bird on a first date in a nice car then it does help. People respect nice things unless they're jealous. I,personally,have a big ego so drive a lairy car with an even lairyer number plate. Its a win win situation haha


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

jay159 said:


> A car matters yes...I drove a TT rs until i got the woman i wanted now its a diesel vectra lol...
> 
> If I was still at mummy and daddys like. the Audi would be a cert still!


You're lucky she didn't think you were gay, or at best a hairdresser.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mr Brown said:


> If you're up to your nose in finance repayments or lease payments then it doesn't mean ish apart from you have a good credit rating. A lot more people are going for sensible over overfinch. Fuel and insurance is killer just to impress a few pals and girls[/QUO
> 
> Or you could have both!
> 
> 330 bhp on lpg @ 75p/litre ahh!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

its not the car you drive its the size of the arm hanging out the window


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> I couldn't fit in a Micra if I tired, it would be the worlds first spandex car on me. :laugh:


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^x2 lol ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Thinking about it, driving an expensive car is a lot like having muscle. As in they probably matter a lot more to the people who have them, then to those who don't.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> its not the car you drive its the size of the arm hanging out the window


You're fcuked then aren't you stumpy?


----------



## jay159 (Jan 14, 2012)

Dux said:


> You're lucky she didn't think you were gay, or at best a hairdresser.[/QUOT
> 
> LOL....Thats original..


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

biglbs said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^x2 lol ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


You couldn't fit in a double decker bus you fat cnut


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Dux said:


> You're fcuked then aren't you stumpy?


you **** its a good josh ive got a ****ty van and a nice car then


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> you **** its a good josh ive got a ****ty van and a nice car then


Johnny drives a tranny:whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

luther1 said:


> You couldn't fit in a double decker bus you fat cnut


What you got a noddy car you skinny and weak little cnut!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Johnny drives a tranny:whistling:


He does like the tranny mate!He would even give reps to one!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

biglbs said:


> What you got a noddy car you skinny and weak little cnut!


A classy and elegent convertible for me old chap!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

luther1 said:


> A classy and elegent convertible for me old chap!


Skoda mk 1 ?


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Wondered when the apes would kick off!!!

Arriving on my drive one day next month will be a Sweet Audi (black edition) in white with blacked out windows,19inch rims and bose stereo for all you haters. Oh and full leather :-D


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Skoda mk 1 ?


If i lived in Southend then that might be considered classy you cnut


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

No man should be seen driving a Ford Ka or a Mini convertible


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I'd like to be couth and say no but it does...
> 
> I cant take a Nissan Micra driving man seriously...he's flawed. Unless it has a jet engine (cool), a giant fibre glass cock on the roof (funny) or a drug dealer in it (sneaky).
> 
> ...


depends on the size of the bloke that gets out of it! lol

if your a 17st + BBer and driving a mirco or something similar it wudnt suit them at all.

i was at one point, afew years back, considering buying a Smart Car. Im sooooo.....glad i didnt. Fcuk me id look like a right *** lol.

end of the day a cars a car, it gets you from A to B. Get what you can afford.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

rick84 said:


> Wondered when the apes would kick off!!!


We are talkin about cars and not apesfftopic:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Plus any man driving anything with a bunch of flowers on the dash board (even if his trout put them there) - should have glowing hot embers rammed up his japs eye


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

luther1 said:


> If i lived in Southend then that might be considered classy you cnut


However you be considered for an institution and meds foc!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Plus any man driving anything with a bunch of flowers on the dash board (even if his trout put them there) - should have glowing hot embers rammed up his japs eye


Theres a pansy on the front seat of your car


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Theres a pansy on the front seat of your car


No rose or stem - just a big pr**k on yours pmsl


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

tbh my father in law has a dodge viper n an old caddy but dont see the point in having them tbh


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

w0nderw0m4n said:


> tbh my father in law has a dodge viper n an old caddy but dont see the point in having them tbh


you want his cock ..... i can tell lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Uriel said:


> No rose or stem - just a big pr**k on yours pmsl


Little pr**k mate!


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

Uriel said:


> you want his cock ..... i can tell lol


im fed up not hard up love pmsl more like you want his cock lol


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

Uriel you always make me laugh!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

w0nderw0m4n said:


> im fed up not hard up love pmsl more like you want his cock lol


what do you drive?? I might want your cock too lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

ukiwi girl said:


> Uriel you always make me laugh!


Anyone that drives a Jetta is a fcuking comedian


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ukiwi girl said:


> Uriel you always make me laugh!


He has a way with turds(luther)a?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ukiwi girl said:


> Uriel you always make me laugh!


you've seen me bench press naked......i can tell lmfao


----------



## OGG (May 18, 2011)

I have three cars all 4x4 a 2.5 diesil for the mud, a classic ragtop for the sun and a 4.o v8 for best what does that say about me? Am I trying to hard or do I just get bored easily :rolleye:


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

impreza, and if i had a cock hunny it would defo be going up your **** lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

w0nderw0m4n said:


> impreza, and if i had a cock hunny it would defo be going up your **** lol


big tease.....you can try wif your fanny if ya like lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

What a surprise,we're talking about 5hagging now


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

w0nderw0m4n said:


> impreza, and if i had a cock hunny it would defo be going up your **** lol


Imprezia eh?

I hope you get the double manifold sprocket receivers lubricated bi-annually (watch the mechano wally panic now lol)


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

pmsl @ fanny :lol: whats the big deal about the cars any way???? you all got small cock and are **** in bed like??? to be wanting a big fast car to compensate??? lmfao


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

yes it matters.

end of discussion...

 x x


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I just hate micra'a after some knob wreaked the side of my car with one


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

rick84 said:


> Wondered when the apes would kick off!!!
> 
> Arriving on my drive one day next month will be a Sweet Audi (black edition) in white with blacked out windows,19inch rims and bose stereo for all you haters. Oh and full leather :-D


Have we not had a thread on this topic already?


----------



## glenp (Mar 10, 2012)

**** i drive a p reg fiesta with a dent in every panel! but i thought the lady's might think.. "a good looking guy getting out of an ugly car is better then an ugly looking guy getting out a good looking car"

mmm might scrap that idea been single a while now


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

dont have to worry about the car as my dad worked for skoda rally back in the day so the impreza is always tuned n purrin like a bitch


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

w0nderw0m4n said:


> pmsl @ fanny :lol: whats the big deal about the cars any way???? you all got small cock and are **** in bed like??? to be wanting a big fast car to compensate??? lmfao


This is original.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

w0nderw0m4n said:


> pmsl @ fanny :lol: whats the big deal about the cars any way???? you all got small cock and are **** in bed like??? to be wanting a big fast car to compensate??? lmfao


So by using the same reasoning, someone with a sh1t car has a big cock and is good in bed?

Actually, now you mention it...... :lol:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

my v6 4.2 left hooker mr T boys toy


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

pmsl  yes fellas size matters whether its cars or cocks, right off to hammer the chest sesh so have fun x


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Dux said:


> So by using the same reasoning, someone with a sh1t car has a big cock and is good in bed?
> 
> Actually, now you mention it...... :lol:


I don't reeeeeally have an audi. A Reliant Robin is my choice of wheels.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Your manners matter far more than your car.

" Manners make the man."


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

vetran said:


> my v6 4.2 left hooker boys toy


Looks like the vans we used to look out for in Iraq with a sliding door and out pops a turbin behind a machine gun.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

vetran said:


> my v6 4.2 left hooker mr T boys toy


Is that a parkin ticket on there?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> No man should be seen driving a Ford Ka or a Mini convertible


My mate used to pop out in his wifes mini convertable and I once got laid by virtue of just being the passenger. When they first came out they were the top fanny magnet on roads. Ironic isn't it lol.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

biglbs said:


> *Is that a parkin ticket on there?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ha ha ha it was clamped a few weeks back and you no it lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a Kangoo van and l fu*king LOVE it, practical, cheap as fu*k to run and doesnt need cleaning.

I also have a Mondeo Ghia, 130 BHP, lovely motor, nice and clean and doesnt smell of tarmac / diesel..


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes, In my opinion it does matter and also says a lot about the driver...

Example- I drive a VW Passat 1.9 tdi on a 52 plate... It's says I'm on my ****! Lol


----------



## monkfish (Mar 14, 2012)

I have an impreza, I must be lacking somewhere !!!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> My mate used to pop out in his wifes mini convertable and I once got laid by virtue of just being the passenger.


By your mate? You won't do that again, or will you?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

nodrog said:


> Your manners matter far more than your car.
> 
> " Manners make the man."


Im guessing your car is a blue 3 wheeler bro......with a silver fish denoting you a god botherer lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Im guessing your car is a blue 3 wheeler bro......with a silver fish denoting you a god botherer lol


Or a bike with a bell and shopping basket on the front.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Dux said:


> Or a bike with a bell and shopping basket on the front.


and bicycle clips - incase whils shopping people struggle to see he's a penis lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

nodrog said:


> Your manners matter far more than your car.
> 
> " Manners make the man."


Go fcuk yourself


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I have a 'tweaked' smart roadster, 114bhp in 750Kg roller skate is soooo much fun, especially with the paddle shift  Our boring car is an XC90... Prior to that had a v8 landrover - that was fun as well - but not the fuel bill.

Take the piss all you want big guy - it gets people laughing if nothing else..... :lol:


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't think it matters a wannk.. I do think you get judged socially by what car you drivethough, which is a big shame.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i drive a white combo van which tells other road users im a legend


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Uriel said:


> Im guessing your car is a blue 3 wheeler bro......with a silver fish denoting you a god botherer lol


I bother a God and he has rewarded me with a merc.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

all you noshers with dire vehicles on this thread have it cause you are fuking potless.......which is fine...been there myself but c'mon - have the balls to admit it.

No cnut has a fuking clio if there is a choice or they are not strapped lol......

a millionaire doesn't have a fuking Laguna lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

nodrog said:


> I bother a God and he has rewarded me with a merc.


I think he should be stopping babies dying before he fuks around getting you rekigious cnuts motors personally pmsl


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Uriel said:


> all you noshers with dire vehicles on this thread have it cause you are fuking potless.......which is fine...been there myself but c'mon - have the balls to admit it.
> 
> No cnut has a fuking clio if there is a choice or they are not strapped lol......
> 
> a millionaire doesn't have a fuking Laguna lol


Genuinely drive what I want right now (certainly the XC90) - not quite on mine - I would rather have had an Aston DB Mk3, or a 1959 Mercedes 190SL, but hey....


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Uriel said:


> all you noshers with dire vehicles on this thread have it cause you are fuking potless.......which is fine...been there myself but c'mon - have the balls to admit it.
> 
> No cnut has a fuking clio if there is a choice or they are not strapped lol......
> 
> a millionaire doesn't have a fuking Laguna lol


PMSL


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

What about battered old ford fiesta and old shape ford focus :rolleye: it states i need a small cheap car to run around and i need a slightly bigger cheap car to also run around but to put shopping and child in


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Normal car = normal person. Flash car = small cock and insecure.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Car seem to matter to most men.

They don't matter to me. The only things important about a man's car (to me) is if it's reliable, cost effective when measured against convenience, and he can afford to run it without bankrupting himself.

The car doesn't say anything to me about the driver.

My brother drives a huge Audi and thinks, because he earns reasonable money and drives an expensive car, women should fall at his feet. In truth, he's an arrogant ar*sehole. The car doesn't get him laid because, ultimately, he's a tw*t.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Nidge said:


> Normal car = normal person. Flash car = small cock and insecure.


Thats why I drive a Smart! :lol:

(I wish)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

have been there, had fast cars, powerful cars, big cars, trucks, boys toys the lot, but there is more important things to spend money on at this point in my life


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> all you noshers with dire vehicles on this thread have it cause you are fuking potless.......which is fine...been there myself but c'mon - have the balls to admit it.
> 
> No cnut has a fuking clio if there is a choice or they are not strapped lol......
> 
> ...


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

R6 used to tell me to gtfo of the way

Now mine tells others to gtfo the way

Audi RS4 tells me that the person driving it is a ****ing boss

Everyone other car worth under 100k does nothing for me


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> R6 used to tell me to gtfo of the way
> 
> Now mine tells others to gtfo the way
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter how fast it goes because there are speed limits. Drive something with some clout. Not a fcuking Audi


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

I wonder what my Fiesta says about me?!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

dopper said:


> I wonder what my Fiesta says about me?!


You're a rent boy


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Small hatchback with wheel and or bodykit = Chav wannabe.

Small hatchback with above and engine mods/swap = Fast car wannabe chav.

BMW, AUDI Saloon = Drug dealer/Wannabe

Expensive BMW, AUDI Saloon = Drug dealer

Land Rover or the like = Hard cant/drug dealer/WAG/Joey Essex.

Suburu Impretza, EVO, = Wannabe of any kind

Porsche (low-mid budget) Another wannabe

Sport car of the expensive kind = cool because i can afford to be.

Family car = family person, but could be hard/drug dealer on the side/have money and don't want to spend it.

White van = Pikey, Drug dealer, construction worker, thief, fat bloke, rich guy in disguise.

Sport bike = fvcking insanely cool, can't be bothered with cars, fit, slitghy unhinged will rinse every fvcking one of you in your flash expensive cars.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Nidge said:


> Normal car = normal person. Flash car = small cock and insecure.


thats just what people with crap cars says :whistling:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

dopper said:


> I wonder what my Fiesta says about me?!


It says your a sensible man who doesn't get @rse raped on fuel and tax.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

What does it say about a woman who attracted to a guy because he's daft enough to get £400 a month finance on a car he's losing money on hand over fist for the length of his agreement?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

HAWKUS said:


> thats just what people with crap cars says :whistling:


Flash cars don't float my boat mate, if it gets me from A2B then it's good for me. It's all about the money nowadays when running a car.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dux said:


> What does it say about a woman who attracted to a guy because he's daft enough to get £400 a month finance on a car he's losing money on hand over fist for the length of his agreement?


It says that shes my type of woman


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Dux said:


> What does it say about a woman who attracted to a guy because he's daft enough to get £400 a month finance on a car he's losing money on hand over fist for the length of his agreement?


She's after something he hasn't got.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Small hatchback with wheel and or bodykit = Chav wannabe.
> 
> Small hatchback with above and engine mods/swap = Fast car wannabe chav.
> 
> ...


Not in a head on u wouldnt


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Doesn't matter how fast it goes because there are speed limits. Drive something with some clout. Not a fcuking Audi


That's like saying no point getting really strong in the gym with the use of AAS cause you'll never need to lift anything over 100kg

180mph on two wheels is a feeling that can't be beaten without the use of class A's!

And idk what it is about RS4s, always wanted one

I'm not a car kind of guy as it is anyway


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

luther1 said:


> It says that shes my type of woman


Gold digger?


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Nidge said:


> Flash cars don't float my boat mate, if it gets me from A2B then it's good for me. It's all about the money nowadays when running a car.


thats certainly true mate...a big car can leave a serious dent in your pocket...only worth it if your really into cars


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

luther1 said:


> You're a rent boy


Bit rich coming from someone in pink shorts named luther?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Nidge said:


> It says your a sensible man who doesn't get @rse raped on fuel and tax quite as much.


fixed lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Sport bike = fvcking insanely cool, can't be bothered with cars, fit, slitghy unhinged will rinse every fvcking one of you in your flash expensive cars.


Hahaha, amen brother


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> That's like saying no point getting really strong in the gym with the use of AAS cause you'll never need to lift anything over 100kg
> 
> 180mph on two wheels is a feeling that can't be beaten without the use of class A's!
> 
> ...


Fcuking good job then as cars under 100k don't do anything for you


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nidge said:


> Normal car = normal person. Flash car = small cock and insecure.


Tight cnut!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Tight cnut!


do u own a pickup?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

dopper said:


> Bit rich coming someone in pink shorts named luther?


He is one too,that's how he knows you are!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> That's like saying no point getting really strong in the gym with the use of AAS cause you'll never need to lift anything over 100kg
> 
> 180mph on two wheels is a feeling that can't be beaten without the use of class A's!
> 
> ...


Fookin lightweight try 135mph on one wheel--that is living!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> And idk what it is about RS4s, always wanted one


Just say you've got one anyway, you'll fit in well round here.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Fookin lightweight try 135mph on one wheel--that is living!


Biglbs has a unicycle.

Come on you cnuts, beat that :lol:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dux said:


> Just say you've got one anyway, you'll fit in well round here.


Has to be white though


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dux said:


> Biglbs has a unicycle.
> 
> Come on you cnuts, beat that :lol:


Thats from when he used to work in a circus,the fcuking clown


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

That reminds me, I need to fuel my Veyron..


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

biglbs said:


> Tight cnut!


Less of the tight please.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dux said:


> Biglbs has a unicycle.
> 
> Come on you cnuts, beat that :lol:


It's got a mother of a wheel on it:thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nidge said:


> Less of the tight please.


Sorry cnut


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am waiting for my new Audi to arrive :whistling:

I will post pics when l get it !

:lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Thats from when he used to work in a circus,the fcuking clown


You are not a cnut or a clown you are between the two,perhaps a clunt!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> That reminds me, I need to fuel my Veyron..


Funny, I've been recently fuelling with Veyron.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> That reminds me, I need to fuel my Veyron..


Thats just from opening the door. :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

It's kinda important to me what I drive as I only really drive socially so when I drive I enjoy it.

As far as what other people think I couldn't give 2 ****s!


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes!

Cars are a big part of me, I'm a student, work hard for my money (work full time outside of uni) and still live with my parents (i've got it too good at home!)

I run a local VW website which me and a few friends set up a couple of years back, My first car was a mk1 golf 1.1 formel C, What a heap of ****e, and I knew it, and everyone else knew it.

I've now got a mk2 Golf VR6, which will keep up with nearly anything, and it gets the mr businessman in the Audi very annoyed when he thinks its just a heap of ****, and it starts popping and banging and leaves the chap in his audi.

Got a Focus ST too, which was meant to be the sensible idea, but is an absolutely insane thing to drive.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Just puts them in a status automatically if you see someone driving a nice car, then again seen alot of young guys owning r8s and porsches as mummy and daddy worked hard all their life and passed the business to them.

Also I guess it impresses the girls, an older friend used to date around and would pick them up in an old k reg astra all the time, most girls wouldn't give him a chance when they saw it, he started seeing this girl after 5 dates , he even lied and said he had to sell the astra as he was short on cash but would take her on his mountain bike, she said ok that's fine. He picks her up in his Lamborghini , he was a millionaire and through this he found his wife and mother of 3 kids.

Guys see nice cars as "well done mate"


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

I had a Saxo and a Civic Type R, everytime I got the saxo back on the road, I lost the girlfriend I was with at the time. : /


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

On a note about having the focus ST and the Golf.

If i tell girls i've got a golf GTi they are like 'oh wow' until they realise its older than them, and is so loud. So i usually tell them about the focus first, and pick them up in the golf! hahah

Whereas 90% of people including everyone i work with think the golf is a shed.

It doesn't stop me loving it though, cause maybe 5% of people you come across are like 'WOWWW!, thats cool'


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Impulse2903 said:


> Yes!
> 
> Cars are a big part of me, I'm a student, work hard for my money (work full time outside of uni) and still live with my parents (i've got it too good at home!)
> 
> ...


to be fair i had a corrado vr6 and theyre rubbish engines. a mates mk2 abf kept up with it


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't think for a second that a man's car matters to women at all but I do think any man knocking about in a Micra, Mini, beetle etc is quite obviously a total c0ck nosher, you just can't take them seriously.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I used to drive a Micra even though I had/have more than enough to buy a nice car.

I now drive a Skoda even though I have enough to buy a nice car still, cars just don't say anything great to me.

I do have a couple of decent bikes though and ship them out anywhere in the world i wish to go to,last trip to the USA probably cost me more than some peoples cars on here but I really don't care for cars.

Have women knocked me back for driving below par cars? Probably,but then I am far better off without these types I guess.

Am I gay/weak/etc? Not really,just secure in myself.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

It's not about the car that's being driven. It's about the size of the arm hanging out of the window.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Andrewgenic said:


> I don't think for a second that a man's car matters to women at all but I do think any man knocking about in a Micra, Mini, beetle etc is quite obviously a total c0ck nosher, you just can't take them seriously.


Lol I drive mini am I a total c0ck?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Lol I drive mini am I a total c0ck?


can i ask if a yes leads to a ban before answering? lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i dont think it matters what you drive......up to a point - but a micra is beyond a fuking joke lol


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

My car says ''No I am not a hairdresser, look again baby, gunmetal grey a manly colour paint job and added crome for bling. Leather seats, fully wipeable for all the ass torture I will be giving you as I am an obvious studly muffin. ......WORD''

Or something like that


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

without bragging - i could buy cash any car anyone has on this site brand new....i dont because i'm a bike guy.

so long as its reliable - pulls well for safe overtakes and is a decent brand - it does me.... i'm stringing together a retirement plan now - not spunking it on astons lol


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

A modified car says a lot about a person - I like driving round tescos car park realy fast then wheel spinning and ruining these expensive tyres iv spent loads of money on I'm a right cu,nt


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> I had a Saxo and a Civic Type R, everytime I got the saxo back on the road, I lost the girlfriend I was with at the time. : /


i drive a 05 Civic sport EP2 , got it at 18 and had it a year now love it, yeah people say "should of got a type r ...blah blah.." but at the end of the day im not paying 4.5k for insurance, and dont want to spend loads of petrol when i could make the same trip in my sport and save ££ each time..

my mate at 17 paid £3.6k for insurance on a 1.1 peugeot 106 that he bought for £400... a year later he now has a mk4 golf gti 1.8 turbo and still pays about 3.5k-4k for insurance.. dont ask me why

i am a big car person though, and once i can afford more powerful more expensive to run cars then i will get them.. saying that i do spend money modding my car lol as its nice to make it your own and stand out! (for the right reasons and not ghey chavvy ****e)

but yes cars do matter! i guarentee most people on here saying theyve got **** cars and dont care, once they get a decent car they'll think that **** cars are for cnuts and everyone should atleast have a half decent car


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Magic Torch said:


> Lol I drive mini am I a total c0ck?


Not if it's an original mini, I think the jury's still out on the BMW one...


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

i think as long as its a not a shed its acceptable, but if i see a bloke in a nicer car than me i get so jealous so fast lol! have to push harder in life! i wont stop til im rockin' a ferrari :rockon:


----------



## jakeo1234 (May 23, 2011)

I drive an ice cream van does that make me a paedo? Threads like this should be (if I have a small penis does it matter?)

I think the people that are bothered that you drive aint worth knowing


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

ASOC5 said:


> A modified car says a lot about a person - I like driving round tescos car park realy fast then wheel spinning and ruining these expensive tyres iv spent loads of money on I'm a right cu,nt


not really, theres a difference between car enthusiasts driving modded cars and just chavvy/boyracers driving modded cars

car entusiasts will spent decent money modding there car, appreciate others cars, take pride in their cars n look after them,go to car shows to show them off and not dicks on the roads

chavs will just buy any cheap **** they can get their hands on, rag it everywhere and you will see they will just spend money on mods rather than spending that money repairing the car or keeping it in decent nick!


----------



## jakeo1234 (May 23, 2011)

I drive an ice cream van does that make me a paedo? Threads like this should be (if I have a small penis does it matter?)

I think the people that are bothered what you drive aint worth knowing


----------



## Greg11 (Jan 13, 2012)

I've got a shonky old focus... I did have a clk320, until someone in a van decided to write it off for me ! Was the first nice car that I had owned, and was great the looks you get being 20 and driving a big old merc ! Ah well


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Uriel said:


> without bragging - i could buy cash any car anyone has on this site brand new....i dont because i'm a bike guy.
> 
> so long as its reliable - pulls well for safe overtakes and is a decent brand - it does me.... i'm stringing together a retirement plan now - not spunking it on astons lol


You either couldn't get a hard on in one or got dumped by a bird that had one because you obviously fcuking hate Micras,you Jetta driving cnut


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

alex18 said:


> not really, theres a difference between car enthusiasts driving modded cars and just chavvy/boyracers driving modded cars
> 
> car entusiasts will spent decent money modding there car, appreciate others cars, take pride in their cars n look after them,go to car shows to show them off and not dicks on the roads
> 
> chavs will just buy any cheap **** they can get their hands on, rag it everywhere and you will see they will just spend money on mods rather than spending that money repairing the car or keeping it in decent nick!


If your guna buy a car and spend 10 grand on it you may aswel buy a betteer car with that 10 grand rather than buy a **** one unless its a classic but a nissan skline dosnt come under that catagory


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Uriel said:


> I think he should be stopping babies dying before he fuks around getting you rekigious cnuts motors personally pmsl


He also gave me the gift of spelling.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

nodrog said:


> He also gave me the gift of spelling.


Did he give u the gift of genetics......or do you just like chickens lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

nodrog said:


> He also gave me the gift of spelling.


Merc is spelt with a capital m Einstein


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Uriel said:


> Did he give u the gift of genetics......or do you just like chickens lol


I like you very much uriel.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

nodrog said:


> I like you very much uriel.


Capital U


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Merc is spelt with a capital m Einstein


How did you know who I was, I thought I faked my death well?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

lmao


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

no way its how much land they own outright


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

joking aside for a sec......its all an image thing and though was tongue in cheek thread - shows emotive edginess in people relating to image,,,

i KNOW good, bad and indifferent people drive all sorts of vehicles for all sorts of reasons....but only fools ignore image projection.

If you were framed for murder and your defence lawer turned up at court in a donkey jacket and 9 year old ford ka............you'd think you were fuked.....admit it.

smart saville row suite and BM? better?

Even in the forces, they know that looking the part is part of the victory.....you see a sharp, fit combat hardened tough merc with a crew cut and a few scars in clean pressed combats and compare it to a fat smelly iraqui in a pair of curtains and dry donkey spunk on his chin??? thats why we won desert storm baby lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Uriel said:


> joking aside for a sec......its all an image thing and though was tongue in cheek thread - shows emotive edginess in people relating to image,,,
> 
> i KNOW good, bad and indifferent people drive all sorts of vehicles for all sorts of reasons....but only fools ignore image projection.
> 
> ...


But a car is no reflection of true wealth!

Sure people can just get them on hire purchase or monthly payments most dont buy outright so its no indicator of what assets are owned or what the bank balance is like


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Uriel said:


> joking aside for a sec......its all an image thing and though was tongue in cheek thread - shows emotive edginess in people relating to image,,,
> 
> i KNOW good, bad and indifferent people drive all sorts of vehicles for all sorts of reasons....but only fools ignore image projection.
> 
> ...


Very true but the car industry and the media project "The Emperors clothes syndrome."


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

I like driving big cars does that say something about insecurities?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> But a car is no reflection of true wealth!
> 
> Sure people can just get them on hire purchase or monthly payments most dont buy outright so its no indicator of what assets are owned or what the bank balance is like


i agree, - i said earlier i could buy any car on this planet outright (bar a few) but i have a fairly modest one.....

I had mates at work with a 45 grand car on hp, a sh1t home and scabby lifes....when i had my house paid, dosh in the bank, investmets, no debt and an 11 year old saab lol

but image does matter...............that is exactly why people over stretch them selves.....to buy an image.............you cant tell buy looking if they are wealthy and successfull or not


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

nodrog said:


> Very true but the car industry and the media project "The Emperors clothes syndrome."


true....we all like the shiney shiney it seems lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Uriel said:


> joking aside for a sec......its all an image thing and though was tongue in cheek thread - shows emotive edginess in people relating to image,,,
> 
> i KNOW good, bad and indifferent people drive all sorts of vehicles for all sorts of reasons....but only fools ignore image projection.
> 
> ...


There's some truth in that. I'd have less confidence in the earning/success rate/capability of my lawyer if he were in the donkey jacket but I would probably like him a whole lot more than the Saville Row suit guy.

And before you point it out to me ... That's me making a judgement right there, based on looks alone.

However, having a 'flash' car means just that. It's no indicator of how much debt you have or how many times you've been bankrupt, how big your c*ck is ...blah blah blah


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> i agree, - i said earlier i could buy any car on this planet outright (bar a few) but i have a fairly modest one.....
> 
> I had mates at work with a 45 grand car on hp, a sh1t home and scabby lifes....when i had my house paid, dosh in the bank, investmets, no debt and an 11 year old saab lol
> 
> but image does matter...............that is exactly why people over stretch them selves.....to buy an image.............*you cant tell buy looking if they are wealthy and successfull or not*


exactly fur coat and no knickers lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

The way i've always looked at people who drive big flash cars financed up is that they still have to make the payments,so fair play to them. I'd rather pay £500 a month for three years than part with £15,000 in one hit out of my savings.


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

Ive done exactly what Uriel has said bought a car on finance and stretched myself for the payments.

Had to get rid then met a girl she said wheres your nice car so i told her i got rid then she got rid of me.

Ive been through the stage of thinking what people might think of me and now think you either like me or not.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> There's some truth in that. I'd have less confidence in the earning/success rate/capability of my lawyer if he were in the donkey jacket but I would probably like him a whole lot more than the Saville Row suit guy.
> 
> And before you point it out to me ... That's me making a judgement right there, based on looks alone.
> 
> However, having a 'flash' car means just that. It's no indicator of how much debt you have or how many times you've been bankrupt, how big your c*ck is ...blah blah blah


To me a lawyer in a [email protected] car and wearing a donkey jacket may mean he spent all his money on education and law books.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Audi a3 sport all extras leather trim mint car only 1.6l as am a tight cxnt lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

nodrog said:


> To me a lawyer in a [email protected] car and wearing a donkey jacket may mean he spent all his money on education and law books.


Perhaps, it's hard to say. I wouldn't have binned him on the basis of that though. My brother was once that same lawyer lol.

Added: But now he has a great job and a poor attitude


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I drive a lairy car and i have a £20,000 (genuinely) number plate on it. I drive to my local Tesco in a hoodie with my Staffie on the front seat and the looks i get are unreal. People think i'm a drug dealer or i've nicked it. You can't judge a book by its cover


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

nodrog said:


> To me a lawyer in a [email protected] car and wearing a donkey jacket may mean he spent all his money on education and law books.


i think you are trying too hard to appear individual and cool but hey ho


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

luther1 said:


> The way i've always looked at people who drive big flash cars financed up is that they still have to make the payments,so fair play to them. I'd rather pay £500 a month for three years than part with £15,000 in one hit out of my savings.


Buy car for £500, invest the £15k


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

nodrog said:


> To me a lawyer in a [email protected] car and wearing a donkey jacket may mean he spent all his money on education and law books.


Even if he's in his 50's?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Even if he's in his 50's?


 Tbh, it wouldn't matter what age he is. People have different priorities in life. Some of the wealthiest people I've met have looked (and smelled) like tramps. It's like someone once said "You can't judge a book by its cover"


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> Buy car for £500, invest the £15k


Assumption is not always accurate,however!What if they own it and have 200k in the bank etc?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i think you are trying too hard to appear individual and cool but hey ho


Just thinking out of the box and giving another perspective. After all if you hire a plumber who turns up in immaculate condition, is he a good plumber?

But if the plumber turns up covered in sh!t and muck, he is a very busy plumber. Just make sure that you cover your carpet in newspaper.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Assumption is not always accurate,however!What if they own it and have 200k in the bank etc?


Well happy days - id be asking them how they made it and have they any business advice!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Assumption is not always accurate,however!What if they own it and have 200k in the bank etc?


exactly - i could have a 50 k cr, and half a million in the bank and be a nice hard working genuine funny sexy handsome tonk cnut........oh get me revealing my profile online pmsl


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i would rather a lady lust over my body and not my moter ive prob spent a lot more on it


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Tbh, it wouldn't matter what age he is. People have different priorities in life. Some of the wealthiest people I've met have looked (and smelled) like tramps. It's like someone once said "You can't judge a book by its cover"


I have many friends and customers who are absolutely loaded and none of them drive a piece of 5hit. Older generations might be less inclined to have a flash car but our generation do. If you could afford one Leigh,would you have an Oakley Supreme,maybe a Whittaker or a 5hitty old Bedford?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Uriel said:


> exactly - i could have a 50 k cr, and half a million in the bank and be a nice hard working genuine funny sexy handsome tonk cnut........oh get me revealing my profile online pmsl


Why do keep on using the word 'handsome'?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a friend who's a psychologist, married to a marine engineer. They have three children and live in a gorgeous house which is always filthy. They eat economy beans on toast a lot!!

And share a really old car which is always breaking down. It looks great, puffing out black smoke, when they drop the kids to the two private schools nearby.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I have a friend who's a psychologist, married to a marine engineer. They have three children and live in a gorgeous house which is always filthy. They eat economy beans on toast a lot!!
> 
> And share a really old car which is always breaking down. It looks great, puffing out black smoke, when they drop the kids to the two private schools nearby.


economy beans??? ahh dont like that


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Why do keep on using the word 'handsome'?


lol......i am delusional....silly billy


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

luther1 said:


> I have many friends and customers who are absolutely loaded and none of them drive a piece of 5hit. Older generations might be less inclined to have a flash car but our generation do. If you could afford one Leigh,would you have an Oakley Supreme,maybe a Whittaker or a 5hitty old Bedford?


I have no idea what any of those cars are like lol. Cars don't interest me particularly.

I've liked driving my brother's cars because his Audis are fast and responsive. I'd like to ride a motorbike but I like speed too much and I can be reckless so I'd kill myself pretty quickly lol.

I drive a Citroen zsara picasso 1.6Hdi paid for cash from new (cos I got a great deal on it) 54 plate. It's great for taking my boys camping in summer and it's reliable and cheap on fuel ie It meets my needs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Uriel said:


> lol......i am delusional....silly billy


You're handsome, you know it, sexy beast xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I have a friend who's a psychologist, married to a marine engineer. They have three children and live in a gorgeous house which is always filthy. They eat economy beans on toast a lot!!
> 
> And share a really old car which is always breaking down. It looks great, puffing out black smoke, when they drop the kids to the two private schools nearby.


That car is one of two ever made and worth £1.5m!psyc!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

biglbs said:


> That car is one of two ever made and worth £1.5m!


An old Bugatti Royale haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

biglbs said:


> That car is one of two ever made and worth £1.5m!


I think not. It could even be a Micra:whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I think not. It could even be a Micra:whistling:


Ah one of those 1st off the line ones!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

What car you drive.. how much you earn.. these always bring up emotions in people. I love seeing someone in a better car or earning more. Always intrigued what they doing and how they got there. Are they in debt or living a debt free life?

We got two cars.. a Honda CR-V and a BMW M3. The M3 is mine and the other is my wifes car. I'm not in debt, didn't have to pay them off and don't believe in paying off a car. It's a depreciating asset and cannot justify paying any car off on finance. Buy property on finance, everything cash or don't buy it.

And if a woman is after you cause of your money.. remind her ther her looks will fade where as your money is more than likely to increase over time. Perhaps you can lease her while she is beautiful?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Little stu said:


> Audi a3 sport all extras leather trim mint car only 1.6l as am a tight cxnt lol


Another Audi Sport, who'd a thought it


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

Got a diesel x5 does the lot kids,, dog,shopping and a decent drive still miss something sporty though


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

uriel my insurance on a 1.4 liter clio is 1900 quid lol for a "MANS" car it would bout touching 3-4k a year lol, doesnt seem worth it lol


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

initially i would say hell yeah, but then no, cos then youre just being a judge like other douche bags.... i have a mate who has had and still does have some of the awesomest and most unique cars you could come across, hes definitely owned over 250 cars (personal) and owns cars quicker then lambos, but he also now and then drives around in crappy cars i.e a smart or a micra, and he is massive lol, if someone unknown seen him theyd be like what a lameboy, but that is really not the case.

#neverbethejudge


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

"Does a man's car matter" - in almost all contexts, be it dating, career, and keeping up with the joneses, then most definatley yes. Any bloke that says otherwise is either a fool or a liar. This is speaking as someone who has had nice cars in the past and now drives a relative POS. Trust me it matters.

Women like men with money, regardless of looks - fact.

Men with money generally drive nice cars - fact.

Barmaid at my local is an absolutley gorgeous 19 year old half Italian. Perfect white teeth, hourglass shape and dark brown skin. Guy shagging her? Skinny, pale son of a rich dude, oh and he just happens to drive a Nissan Skyline. Plenty of better looking guys vying for her attention too.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> But a car is no reflection of true wealth!
> 
> Sure people can just get them on hire purchase or monthly payments most dont buy outright so its no indicator of what assets are owned or what the bank balance is like


I think you'll find it is. I think this fallacy of rich people who shop in Oxfam shops, eat tesco value and drive R reg Toyota's needs to be put to bed. The vast majority of people who are "wealthy" make damn sure other people know it, ESPECIALLY when it comes to their cars and homes. Ok, someone can blag a nice car on finance but I'm not talking Focus ST's here.

Yeah yeah, I'm fully aware that the guy who owns Ikea drives a clapped out old SAAB or something, but then again a local businessman in my town who owns about 3 shops and 10 houses drives an AMG jeep.

My point is, cars by and large are most definatley are a pretty accurate guage of someones financial positions, BY AND LARGE.

I think you've got to "go there and come back" on this one. I have been relativley well off in the past and am now essentially poor and I notice what makes a difference and what doesn't, even if people don't neccesarily tell you.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

A car is a car, a means to travel, forever depreciating and constantly a liability. It makes me both laugh and saddens me when I see people with vastly expensive cars because it's deemed needed to be perceived as important and wealthy, that they cannot afford in the first place nor upkeep in the long run comfortably.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I have probably missed a whole lotta laughs with this thread, but i have only read the op...no, it matters not to me By the time they reach me they have parked their 'sh!ttty/embarrassing' car along the road....and i am none the wiser....but it goes both ways, the guy with the 'cool' car has also parked his vehicle along the road(there is never a parking space at my house as i tell them NOt to park in my drive as my neighbours are ALL friends of the family:lol: ) and no matter how cool his car is...he can't hide behind it...as i am non the wiser If he is a massive fail...then he is a massive fail and can't blame it on the car that i have no idea about....


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Just makes me laugh seeing a balding fat man in a sports car..

Who you impressing??


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ser said:


> I have probably missed a whole lotta laughs with this thread, but i have only read the op...no, it matters not to me By the time they reach me they have parked their 'sh!ttty/embarrassing' car along the road....and i am none the wiser....but it goes both ways, the guy with the 'cool' car has also parked his vehicle along the road(there is never a parking space at my house as i tell them NOt to park in my drive as my neighbours are ALL friends of the family:lol: ) and no matter how cool his car is...he can't hide behind it...as i am non the wiser If he is a massive fail...then he is a massive fail and can't blame it on the car that i have no idea about....


lol im the same, doesnt impress me end of story


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

so it seems to REALLY MATTER to a few that it doesnt matter pmsl


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

which indicates as much as anything that it matters


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

digitalis said:


> "Does a man's car matter" - in almost all contexts, be it dating, career, and keeping up with the joneses, then most definatley yes. Any bloke that says otherwise is either a fool or a liar. This is speaking as someone who has had nice cars in the past and now drives a relative POS. Trust me it matters.
> 
> Women like men with money, regardless of looks - fact.
> 
> ...


In Wales??


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

This works the other way too.

I have an acquaitance who is 22yrs older than me, wealthy, large country house in Cornwall, drives a large new Mercedes convertible updated at least once a year.

He's just a friend and regularly invites me out for lunches, to events etc because he likes my company (what can I say? PMSL). But I've never once been out alone with him.

Reason: I know when anyone looks at the pair of us getting out of the shiny new car to get lunch, they will instantly think I'm sh*gging him for his cash. That shouldn't bother me but it does (sad reflection on myself).

If he drove an old POS, they'd think he was my dad and would be out with him all the time.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> This works the other way too.
> 
> I have an acquaitance who is 22yrs older than me, wealthy, large country house in Cornwall, drives a large new Mercedes convertible updated at least once a year.
> 
> ...


ah feck what others think girl if you want a ride in the car go for it!


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

People who can't afford nice cars will always say what's the point it's a money hole. Like the same people who say money doesn't buy you happiness blah blah blah... what's the first things on everybody's list when they win the lottery 1. Flash car 2. Big house 3. Round the world holidays etc

All three show's a persons wealth. Is having a big house a waste of money as your only spending more money on heating bills, council tax etc? So in that respect why aren't people living in a one bedroom council house in a rough scheme. It is cheap after all?

But at the end of the day a man/women driving a brand new Merc is rich compared to a man/women drivng a brand new Micra. As is a man driving a Ferarri compared to the man/women driving the new Merc. So no matter what flashy car you've got somebody's always got one better. It's life we can choose not to admit that we're jealous or envy or automatically think well it's on finance they don't own it. Who knows? You can get finance on a £2k car btw? It depends if you can manage it or not. If you bought a car thats worth £12k and paid a £7k deposit. Your paying hardly any interest into a few hundred so it's hard to say because a cars on finance they're thrown money away.

I don't own a car on finance nor a fancy car.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> ah feck what others think girl if you want a ride in the car go for it!


I just can't bring myself to lol. Anyway, I'd want to be driving it myself and I don't think his heart would take it.

There's not that many decent cars on the road down this way so people do look. I don't like seeing the judgement on peoples' faces.

Even out with my brother, people look. He's 10yrs younger and my half-brother. He's brown lol so you wouldn't peg us as related. Someone commented once, f*cker lol.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

m_momo1 said:


> People who can't afford nice cars will always say what's the point it's a money hole. Like the same people who say money doesn't buy you happiness blah blah blah... what's the first things on everybody's list when they win the lottery 1. Flash car 2. Big house 3. Round the world holidays etc
> 
> All three show's a persons wealth. Is having a big house a waste of money as your only spending more money on heating bills, council tax etc? So in that respect why aren't people living in a one bedroom council house in a rough scheme. It is cheap after all?
> 
> ...


Except this thread has covered virtually every point you make and dismissed it.

You don't have to be rich to drive a

Merc, you can simply get credit for it, that doesn't mean you're rich.

Out of all my friends the guy who earns by far the most amount of money drives a car that is worth roughly 14k, but he owns it outright because he bought it cash, and a house which is very nice, but nothing special because he didn't want him and his family over stretched.

My best mate has done just that, he has 2 nice cars on finance and a house which has him mortgaged up to his neck. After their second child was born the idea was for his wife to have a childminding business in their lovely big house.

How has that worked out? She's having to go back to work in September because they're basically living on the bread line.

But they have 2 nice cars and a big house, so they must be rich, right?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lol im the same, doesnt impress me end of story


My car isn't to impress anyone to be fair. I work my ar5e off and when the weekend comes and i take my daughter out i don't want to sit in some pile of 5hit,i want to sit in luxury and get from a to b as comfortably as i can. Same with my house. As mentioned earlier,you can only sit in one room at a time so why do people have a big house? And any girl i've ever 'pulled' has certainly never seen my car before. Do people honestly think that girls jump off the pavement as your driving by without caring who's driving? A nice car and nice house is a bonus. If any girl would rather go out with a good looking tramp and never go to a restaurant or on holiday then shes a dillusional.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dux said:


> Except this thread has covered virtually every point you make and dismissed it.
> 
> You don't have to be rich to drive a
> 
> ...


I agree with that too. A friend of mine has a lovely 5 bed house and a brand new car. Car is leased,house in negetive equity and she is absolutely potless


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

Judging by the responses, it REALLY MATTERS to younger men the most.

The experiences seem to show the type of car chosen REALLY MATTERS to shallow and/or younger women

Beyond that, people drive what they want according to what they are prepared and able to spend on their vehicle (or how much debt they're prepared to take on).


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a 5 min walk to work so no need of a car  I have no mortgage and own my house. I have bought my wife a 15k hatchback for cash...nothing special.

I know lots of people who own mercs and M5 but also have large mortgages and loans for their cars...not saying its wrong just a different way of living.

I've worked in many different circles..some where cars matter some where watches costing the same as cars matters. I think key thing is to keep everything in perspective and not to get carried away with keeping up with you peers/neighbours...better to make sure you have financial security before buying luxuries in my mind.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

To op if you have a mrs and kid then no....... It doesn't matter lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Judging by the responses, it REALLY MATTERS to younger men the most.
> 
> The experiences seem to show the type of car chosen REALLY MATTERS to shallow and/or younger women


I was just about to post virtually the exact same thing.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Judging by the responses, it REALLY MATTERS to younger men the most.
> 
> The experiences seem to show the type of car chosen REALLY MATTERS to shallow and/or younger women
> 
> Beyond that, people drive what they want according to what they are prepared and able to spend on their vehicle (or how much debt they're prepared to take on).


I'm 43 and I wouldn't go out with a skint bird. Fortunately I mix in right circles and any girl I have met has always been able to run off her own steam. Its not shallow for a woman to like nice things,its called having standards.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hypothetically,two identical looking blokes,same personalities etc etc,one had a nice car and house,one didn't. Who would you choose?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

luther1 said:


> I'm 43 and I wouldn't go out with a skint bird. Fortunately I mix in right circles and any girl I have met has always been able to run off her own steam. Its not shallow for a woman to like nice things,its called having standards.


How'd you feel about going out with a girl who you thought was comfortably off because of her possessions, then 6 months into the relationship she lost her house and car because she couldn't afford to keep up the lifestyle she was chasing?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dux said:


> How'd you feel about going out with a girl who you thought was comfortably off because of her possessions, then 6 months into the relationship she lost her house and car because she couldn't afford to keep up the lifestyle she was chasing?


I would hope that she'd feel comfortable enough with me sooner to rell me she was in trouble. If I was in love with her by then,then I'm fcuked


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dux said:


> How'd you feel about going out with a girl who you thought was comfortably off because of her possessions, then 6 months into the relationship she lost her house and car because she couldn't afford to keep up the lifestyle she was chasing?


My friend who has the neg equity 5 bedder and leased car was an ex and I only found out later on into the relationship. When I first met her I didn't know what her house was like. Its down to trust I suppose. You cant help who you fall in love with


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Hypothetically,two identical looking blokes,same personalities etc etc,one had a nice car and house,one didn't. Who would you choose?


In this order:

The single one

The best one in bed

The cleanest


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> In this order:
> 
> The single one
> 
> ...


Identical in every department


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

luther1 said:


> I'm 43 and I wouldn't go out with a skint bird. Fortunately I mix in right circles and any girl I have met has always been able to run off her own steam. Its not shallow for a woman to like nice things,its called having standards.


A woman doesn't have standards because she likes to wear Jimmy Choos:lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Identical in every department


Which one wants me?

The guy with the car and house would probably say I'm too broke for him lol.

Relationships are a two-way thing.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Depends from who's perspective.

I love driving. It is one of my only pleasures. Thus after years of average cars I bought a 350z. From an outside perspective everyone will have an opinion. Do I care what it is though? Nah. People can think I'm a cock. Fine. Think I'm minted. Fine. A show off. Fine. In reality I'll never see them, and the ones that know me know who I truely am and that because I have a nice car hasn't changed who I am. If I want to get girls, I'll talk to them. Can't understand how girls only go for guys with a nice car, unless they are car shlags which aren't the types of girl I go for. I'm not in to name dropping but if someone show's interest in cars then I'll happily tell them what I drive with a smile. I've financed part of it because it made sense, the interest is only £600 over 2 years, I know it will depreciate heavily, but at the same time if I enjoy it then it's no bother. I don't buy many expensive clothes, not into drugs or drinking (well drinking a bit but not that much) and really don't care what people I'll never see think.

When I was 17/18 if I saw someone with a 'cheap' car then I would automatically think they were socially inferior. While they could be earning less that is true, I realised it didn't affect me was none of my business and it changed how I looked at the whole rich/poor situation. In reality not everyone wants or likes nice cars. They prefer spending their money on other areas of their lives that make them happier, and if they can't afford them them make do.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

luther1 said:


> I'm 43 and I wouldn't go out with a skint bird. Fortunately I mix in right circles and any girl I have met has always been able to run off her own steam. Its not shallow for a woman to like nice things,its called having standards.


So by the "right" circles.Im presuming any woman who is not financially secure is not worthy of your attention?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

As a woman once said to me."A Ferrari says a lot about a man.Unfortunately, it says all the wrong things"..................


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> This works the other way too.
> 
> I have an acquaitance who is 22yrs older than me, wealthy, large country house in Cornwall, drives a large new Mercedes convertible updated at least once a year.
> 
> ...


Actually, im only 19 years older than you, and your knickers are coming off next time we go out, unless you wanna pick up the lunch cheque?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Actually, im only 19 years older than you, and your knickers are coming off next time we go out, unless you wanna pick up the lunch cheque?


You look soooo much older! :lol: The knickers are a permanent fixture - Completely unremoveable:innocent: :tt2: Lunch is on mexx


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

essexboy said:


> So by the "right" circles.Im presuming any woman who is not financially secure is not worthy of your attention?


Of course not. I can't help where I eat,drink,shop, or train etc,or the school and hobbies my daughter has. I couldn't give a fcuk what someone has,my parents are skint and ao are many of my friends. The area I live in is quite affluent,but if I met a girl who was potless then it wouldn't bother me,she'd probably be more grateful


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

luther1 said:


> *if I met a girl who was potless then it wouldn't bother me*,she'd probably be more grateful





luther1 said:


> I'm 43 and* I wouldn't go out with a skint bird*.


I'm not quite understanding ....


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> I'm not quite understanding ....


Thats the nuance of text for you and I can't do smilies on my phone,otherwise you'd have understood the irony and not lamented what I said


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Thats the nuance of text for you and I can't do smilies on my phone,otherwise you'd have understood the irony and not lamented what I said


Nuances of text are wasted on me:rolleyes:

Lol you need to spend more money on your phone then, tight ar*e. Even mine has buttons for these *: )* 



luther1 said:


> The area I live in is quite affluent,but if I met a girl who was potless then it wouldn't bother me,*she'd probably be more grateful*


Yeah, grateful! Of course she should! :whistling:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

why should it matter. if a woman cared about the car a man drives and is only with him because he has a ferrari then its meaningless.

id rather have a woman want me for my looks/body rather than a piece of metal that gets me from a to b..


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> You look soooo much older! :lol: The knickers are a permanent fixture - Completely unremoveable:innocent: :tt2: Lunch is on mexx


Oh! you girls,can be so hurtful!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I'd like to be couth and say no but it does...
> 
> I cant take a Nissan Micra driving man seriously...he's flawed. Unless it has a jet engine (cool), a giant fibre glass cock on the roof (funny) or a drug dealer in it (sneaky).
> 
> ...


Of course it does, i drive a fast car because it automatically makes me better than others. Ha jokes, of course it doesn't matter deep down, it's down to personal preference but yes you get more snatch in a nice car than in a sh1t one


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Of course it does, i drive a fast car because it automatically makes me better than others. Ha jokes, of course it doesn't matter deep down, it's down to personal preference but yes you get more snatch in a nice car than in a sh1t one


I get way more clunge now that I'm hench with a sh1t car than when I was an out of shape slob with a BMW :lol:


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

herc said:


> why should it matter. if a woman cared about the car a man drives and is only with him because he has a ferrari then its meaningless.
> 
> id rather have a woman want me for my looks/body rather than a piece of metal that gets me from a to b..


Quite right!


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

My mate was 24 and was driving round in a range rover sport and a bentley, he aint the best of looking lads but he sure got lots of attention, especially when some idiot on the motorway thought his M3 could beat us in the bentley, how wrong was he haha


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Jaime G said:


> My mate was 24 and was driving round in a range rover sport and a bentley, he aint the best of looking lads but he sure got lots of attention, especially when some idiot on the motorway thought his M3 could beat us in the bentley, how wrong was he haha


Oh how we'd have all laughed if one of the cars had caused a horrific pile up.

And that's why 24 year old tools shouldn't be driving high powered cars.


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Dux said:


> Oh how we'd have all laughed if one of the cars had caused a horrific pile up.
> 
> And that's why 24 year old tools shouldn't be driving high powered cars.


Horrific pile up at half 2 in the morning? LUL WUT


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Cass said:


> Quite right!


Unfortunately, womens brains are wired to find men who can offer security as attractive.100,000 years ago, it was the leaders of the tribe, who got the girls, as they would offer protection and security, for her and her offspring.Now its money,or fame.Money is generally a by product of fame as well.Disagree? I offer only one example.Peter Crouch.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, at least at that time of the morning only you and your daft mates are risking ruining your parents lives and not some other poor [email protected]

Go faster next time.


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Dux said:


> Yeah, at least at that time of the morning only you and your daft mates are risking ruining your parents lives and not some other poor [email protected]
> 
> Go faster next time.


So everything you do you dont risk your life? Not like its a daily occurance, it was abit of fun, we wouldnt of sped if it werent for him, wanted to wipe his cocky grin off his face.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Me and the Mrs love classic cars like the '69 Corvette Stingray, '67 Ford Shelby, AC Cobra, Jaguar E-Type etc. so if we ever make it in terms of money, we'll have one of those, the Vette Stingray will be my baby one day.

I don't drive, don't even have a licence but I'd love for my first car to be a Peugeot 205 1.9 GTI. I'd like a broken one so I can fix it up, be my project.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

nah wife has a 130hp mondeo ghia which aint that bad actually (nice to drive...i must be getting old) and me being a tight**** i drive the works van.....i have last laugh as i don't pay for diesel, so who gives a flying fuk lol

I spent my money on a big **** off house, rather have that than a car anyday.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

likewise i have a vectra company car. not long in replace of my transit van.. free diesel! dont give a fuk if people think i drive i ****ty vectra lol.. i dont pay **** for it


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

luther1 said:


> I drive a lairy car and i have a £20,000 (genuinely) number plate on it. I drive to my local Tesco in a hoodie with my Staffie on the front seat and the looks i get are unreal. People think i'm a drug dealer or i've nicked it. You can't judge a book by its cover


im interested as to what car you drive mate and what the hell your numberplate is lol



MutantX said:


> Just makes me laugh seeing a balding fat man in a sports car..
> 
> Who you impressing??


people dont buy cars just to impress others, yes it might be a bit of that, but why shouldnt people be allowed to buy nice expensive sports cars that they can afford? no matter what age they are or anything . if someones got the money, then why not buy the best they can get and love it


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Wasted farrrr too much money on messing with cars and got myself in stupid debt for it. Really should have got a house instead.

Just drive a V6 4motion golf now and will run it til it breaks


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mines a sunset orange (same colour as the nissan 350z) 3.0 toyota supra that i have put big single turbo kit on and around 380bhp. Do i get your respect?
> 
> My daily cars a vw passat 1998 automatic diesal though lol.


sounds a nice motor, put a picture up


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ive had beemers, mercs audi's, some really nice motors...

But Im a family man with a VW Jetta TDI LIKE Uriels


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I had an rx8 raped me on fuel, but I was cool.

Drive a nice diesel vectra...saves me a f f f f foooooooortune!!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Uriel said:


> I'd like to be couth and say no but it does...
> 
> I cant take a Nissan Micra driving man seriously...he's flawed. Unless it has a jet engine (cool), a giant fibre glass cock on the roof (funny) or a drug dealer in it (sneaky).
> 
> ...


i drive a nissan micra, and my grandad had to die for me to get it so feck youuuuuuuu


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

RACK said:


> Wasted farrrr too much money on messing with cars and got myself in stupid debt for it. Really should have got a house instead.
> 
> Just drive a V6 4motion golf now and will run it til it breaks


i wa exactley same John, including buying the Evo i spent over 35k on it with engine rebuild and bigger turbo kit etc, got some good use from it and managed to flog it for 15k last year and decided time to grow up and get a bigger house, now have no hassle/worries of engine letting go but still a big fuk off mortgage, lot happier though!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> i wa exactley same John, including buying the Evo i spent over 35k on it with engine rebuild and bigger turbo kit etc, got some good use from it and managed to flog it for 15k last year and decided time to grow up and get a bigger house, now have no hassle/worries of engine letting go but still a big fuk off mortgage, lot happier though!


I bet you got a turbo fitted to your combi boiler havent you:lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think it matters what you drive when you look through a pair of judgmental glasses.

Measuring others with your own scale, leaves most people measuring short. :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

barsnack said:


> i drive a nissan micra, *and my grandad had to die for me to get *it so feck youuuuuuuu


see - even he wouldn't be seen dead in the cnut lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> I bet you got a turbo fitted to your combi boiler havent you:lol:


Nos too!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

And the lawn mower1


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Oh! you girls,can be so hurtful!


Hey! I'm buying you lunch, Old timer:lol:


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

not ever van is a piky van  love mine and the birds i date think its the nuts as it camper inside haha


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

scottbourn said:


> not ever van is a piky van
> View attachment 78846
> love mine and the birds i date think its the nuts as it camper inside haha


a fuking spunk stained mattress in the back does not make it a camper bro lol......i bet there's a claw hammer, bottle of chloroform, night vision goggles and plastic cuff zip ties in the glove box pmsl


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

Uriel said:


> a fuking spunk stained mattress in the back does not make it a camper bro lol......i bet there's a claw hammer, bottle of chloroform, night vision goggles and plastic cuff zip ties in the glove box pmsl


ha ha no mate it the real deal


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

scottbourn said:


> ha ha no mate it the real deal


yeah ok buffalo bill pmsl


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Uriel said:


> a fuking spunk stained mattress in the back does not make it a camper bro lol......i bet there's a claw hammer, bottle of chloroform, night vision goggles and plastic cuff zip ties in the glove box pmsl


On the one hand you have me laughing this side mate.. on the other... you have me asking "how does he know all the tools required?" :lol:

Cars... man cant live without them. I blew so much money on them from the moment I could get my first one till I left SA. Then through working my way back up the change this side and change in career and promising myself they a waste of money and use public transport instead I spent 5 years in London without a car. Then got a second hand 323i and thought to myself.. what the fvck was I thinking. You have to have a car!!! Even though London traffic makes it semi pointless cause you don't go anywhere and always parking waiting to go it's still better than walking and sitting on a bus! Hell today it took me over 2 hours to go from Hersham to Mitcham and back!! I got out the car for like 5 minutes!!

The 323i was my first BMW and I fell in love with them. Awesome cars! But I still want a Ferrari or Lambo one day before I day. If my dream ever comes true I wont care what others think. One life fvck it I'll drive what I desire. Also want a Skyline.... And a 18 year old bisexual blonde that only knows how to say yes in English. Would like to drive any of those 4.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Do vans count? Definitely a 'Mans' vehicle.


not if your leaning out the side of it ringing a bell.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> I bet you got a turbo fitted to your combi boiler havent you:lol:


pmsl!


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

i dont drive anything great but it works for me.

2005 c220 cdi sport coupe

View attachment 82435


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Uriel said:


> a fuking spunk stained mattress in the back does not make it a camper bro lol......i bet there's a claw hammer, bottle of chloroform, night vision goggles and plastic cuff zip ties in the glove box pmsl


dont forget the serial killer rain mac


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a mkv golf r32.... It says I'm being ****ed over for fuel and insurance.....but do I care? Not really


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

I think a man should have a decent vehicle, just because when your not at home your in your car , it's like a home , you can eat, sleep , shelter from the rain and it means you don't need to take public transport plus if you work hard why not show off a little


----------

